# My Floating Torch Head design.



## brucer (Sep 2, 2012)

Here are some pictures of my floating torch design..  I used an inductive proximity switch, you could easily replace the proximity switch with a regular limit switch if you choose to..  I set the proximity switch on a separate input from my limit/home switches..


----------



## Rbeckett (Sep 2, 2012)

Brucer.
That is a thing of beauty!!!  I was thinking that rather than electronic control I could use a roller to keep the 1/16th cut height and a bimbo cylinder to move up to pierce height.  The G-code would support the outputs to control the lifter, and once the pierce was done the roller could maintain the proper torch to work distance.  It might be a problem when crossing kerfs and with tip-up, but those are part and parcel to CNC plasma tables in general.  Thanks for a great post of a very much needed project  for my shop.
Bob


----------



## Rbeckett (Sep 2, 2012)

How do you trigger your torch?  I have a circuit in my machine that controls my machine torch, but it has no trigger so it is a simple thing to do with G-code mods.   I have seen solenoids and cylinder used to depres the trigger, but they are problematic and prone to failure and generally too slow for short pierces and cuts like 1/4 in holes or small openings.  What do you use to prevent a plasma loss when crossing a kerf or open area?  
Bob.....again.


----------



## jumps4 (Sep 2, 2012)

nice work brucer
make a vid when it all running smooth
steve


----------



## brucer (Sep 3, 2012)

Rbeckett said:


> How do you trigger your torch?  I have a circuit in my machine that controls my machine torch, but it has no trigger so it is a simple thing to do with G-code mods.   I have seen solenoids and cylinder used to depres the trigger, but they are problematic and prone to failure and generally too slow for short pierces and cuts like 1/4 in holes or small openings.  What do you use to prevent a plasma loss when crossing a kerf or open area?
> Bob.....again.



 My plasma cutter has a cnc plug on the rear of the machine,the way its wired I use pins #1 and #2 on the cnc plug to fire the torch..  I'm using a 5v relay for the output signal from the breakout board..

 If you dont have the cnc plug on the rear of your machine, you can use the two wires that run to the trigger on the torch..

 You will more than likely have a two wire plug on the front of your plasma cutter that is generally your trigger wires, you can use those.  Initially I was going to buy another plug off ebay and have a separate 2-wire plug for the cnc connector, then when I wanted to use it manually i would just disconnect the 2-wire plug from the relay, and connect the original torch plug to use the torch manually.. hope that makes sense....

 I use the rear cnc plug for cnc operation, I disconnect the front 2-wire trigger plug so it isnt acting like a big antennae to suck up noise..


----------

